# Question...



## xstephax (Apr 20, 2006)

I was going to add this to one of the already existing threads but i decided to just make a new topic. Feel free to merge it if need be.

I am currently enrolled at the Blanche MacDonald Centre for the make up artistry diploma program. I'm suppose to graduate July 28th. And in August I'll be moving to the Chicago area.

Due to some unpreventable circumstances I had to miss 2 days of school last week (i'm in airbrushing right now) and I came back today and was kicked out of my class because I missed those 2 days (even though in the lil airbrush course info book we got on the first day it says you'll automatically fail if you miss 3 classes, not 2). There is a new course starting on the 25th but it's full so I can't take it. I start special effects make up on the 28th and my schedule is going to be full for the next 2 and 1/2 months with that course and I won't be able to fit in another airbrushing course. With all that said, if I don't finish airbrushing I don't graduate. If i don't graduate I don't get my licence. I was semi fine with it until I realized that I'll probably need my licence if I'm wanting to work in Chicago. 

So I guess my question is, do you only need a licence if you want to work at counters or salons? Do you need one to do freelance work? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

If the school's policy cleary states 3 classes and you really only missed two, I would appeal to the board (or higher whomever). Provided you can support your absences with documentation (medical records, etc.) they would find themselves in a bit of a rock and a hard place with the legalities of not letting you back in.
If that doesn't work, I suggest other avenues. Don't let them get away with this type of crap. If what you are saying is true to fact, this really needs to be addressed properly because you are a patron of their service. Obviously you are in Van so you may be able to report them to the Better Business Bureau (check first to make sure you can before you warn them that you intend to do so)

Blanche is stupidly expensive. You are already paying way too much for your education. It's worth your while to up the anti on this one.

HTH - sorry to hear they are being such arses!


----------



## xstephax (Apr 20, 2006)

it clearly states in the course hand out for airbrushing that if you miss 3 days or are late 3 times you automatically fail. fair enough because airbrushing is a very short course and there is a lot of material to cover. if i had missed 3 days then i wouldn't and couldn't really have a problem with being kicked out of the course. 

i was sick and it caused me to miss the 2 days. i told both my teacher and director this. and apparently it doesn't matter. another girl missed 2 days of this course and she got kicked out as well. it just so happens that she was able to enroll in the new class starting on the 25th but i can't (and i tried) because it's full. i know my teacher did state that he wanted me to be fully prepared for the final exam next week so he told me i was going to start in the new course and all i had to do was enroll. i went to my director and tried to enroll but again - it was full.

part of me doesn't care. because i'm so fed up with some of the people who are in this school and i feel like it's such a waste of money. but part of me does care. because i paid a lot to take this program and whether or not i need my licence, i want it. but if i have to do without it i will. i'm looking into trying to get into another airbrushing course. but it's hard. and i think i'll check into the bbb to see what i can do. although since i wasn't allowed to attend class today i've technically now missed 3 days. 

but don't get me wrong. it's an amazing school. with amazing people. but there are some not so amazing people and policies too.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the accident. I really don't know what else to say. I wish you the best of luck, though.

I know this might not help, but I always try to keep in mind that everything happens for a reason. Maybe this is happening for a reason you aren't aware of right now... even though it doesn't seem fair - it could point you in a whole new direction.

Try to stay optimistic


----------



## xstephax (Apr 20, 2006)

very true. thank you.

although i'm not so upset about the whole thing. it's frustrating but i'll deal. i'm just worried about finding work in chicago if i don't have a licence.


----------



## bellamia (Apr 20, 2006)

You only missed 2 days not 3, the third day is not your fault, its their for not letting you attend the class. You attempted to with no luck do to  the school. By law if it is stated the school must follow it. Pursue the issue its your money and time do not settle for anything less or tolerate it. My school tried to pull some bull crap like that with a classmate of mine. She called her lawyer while she was in the office of the school boy! you had to see how fast they fixed the situation. Her lawyer said to make a claim to the Better Business Bureau. That school did a whole 180 to fix her situation.


----------



## xstephax (Apr 21, 2006)

i plan on talking to my director about everything when i go back to school next friday. hopefully i can figure something out.

so does nobody know if you need a licence to work in illinois or not? or can somebody direct me to a website where i could find out?


----------



## bellamia (Apr 24, 2006)

Try doing a search ex. "requirements for cosmetology license in illnoise" or something like that. Thats what I did for New York. Hope that helps


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 29, 2006)

Good luck with the school stuff. 
So many schools (make-up and non make-up) can be such asses about attendence, and sometimes it does make sense but other times it's completely ridiculous, like the missing two days when they say it's three and getting kicked out of that class or whatever.  

I hope you find the stuff on if you need a license in Illinois, I've been meaning to check that out. haha.


----------



## xstephax (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks for all the help and suggestions. i plan to try to look for websites this weekend that can help me find out the requirements of being a ma in illinois.

and on a semi good note i almost got into the airbrushing course that started on the 25th. 

and on another note, spending $500 in less then an hour for school supplies feels really weird.


----------



## hotti82 (May 2, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about your license. To work at a counter, the store itself hires you, and most department stores don't require licensing for their employees.  I can't say for certain about freestanding stores, but one of my girls from Robson has NEVER had any formal training, and she's outstanding! 

It sucks about your classes though; and I agree, Blanche is all about the name and the hype; but fight for yourself; you spent the money, it would be a real shame to see it go down the drain.  Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## galvanizer (May 2, 2006)

Just to clarify, you don't get a license.  You get a diploma.
Only estheticians get a licence.  Makeup Artists aren't "licensed".
(I took the exact same course a couple years ago).

Still, I'd appeal to the board.  If you were never late and only missed 2 classes, show them *their* written terms.  It doesn't seem fair...


----------



## xstephax (May 2, 2006)

thank you for the clarification


----------

